# The new skewb designed by Yangcong



## MOYU (Oct 19, 2015)

I translated the the designer,Yangcong's article into English and the following is what he wants to tell the foreign cubers 

First of all congratulations to the Polish cuber,Jonatan Klosko,on breaking the world record for skewb with a 1.10 seconds single at SLS Wodzislaw Slaski 2015!Thanks for using the skewb designed by Yangcong.And I'm proud that as the designer of Yangcong Design Brand,my cube is widely acknowledged by lots of people and it has helped creating world records on and on.

The solve video:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOYhwuvVPWc
The video in which Jonatan says the cube he used is Moyu:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mZLa_iJ4GQ&feature=youtu.be

An artisan must first sharpen his tools if he's to do his work well.It's very important to have a good cube in the competitions at which the people need to show their best performance including the best tps.The skewb by using which Jonatan Klosko broke the world record with 1.10 seconds single has been widely acknowledged and loved since it came out,many cubers use the skewb and know the design.After the 1.10 was set I have received lots of private messages telling me this good news and asking me how the new skewb is going.The new skewb I introduced in the release conference in Guangzhou is a big progress on the basis of the present product.Now let me introduce you the design of my new skewb. 

The new skewb inherits the main structure of the skewb that Jonatan used to break the world record.They have the same parameter of the inner-circle track,the oblique surface track of locating balls,the anti-popped simplified torpedo and some other structures.All of these same parameters are to ensure that the new product has a similar turning feeling with the old one.


There're four highlights on the new skewb
(1)Bigger holes among the centers and edges
On the basis of the stability while turning,I enlarged the size of the holes among centers and edges,making the inverse corner cutting bigger also helping the competitors perform better at competitions.

(2)Special combining design
The new skewb has stickerless edition as each corner and edge is combined with three parts. Thereinto,the combining way of corner and center is the same as Meiying which is "Unified bottom of center/corner,three-in-one outer part". This combining way competely avoids the turning unstability caused by combining seams.At the same time the special combining way makes the hold at the bottom of the corner a part of the "adjustable springs system".



(3)Adjustable springs below the balls
Although the old skewb has made big success in the market,there's a problem complained by many skewbers which is non-adjustable elasticity.Not a small amount of world class skewbers substitute another springs for the primary springs to make a better turning feeling.It's trouble to do such a substitute,and different person has different turning feeling he likes,so there's no comparison for the people to choose the suitable springs.
On this new skewb,I take the advantage of the holds at the bottom of corners then design the brand new adjustable elasticity system.The system consists of three parts including screws,springs and accessories having three wedge surfaces.The following picture shows the combining way.By adjusting the screw,the wedge piece goes up and down depending on the depth of the screw.How deep the wedge surfaces go into the spring-warehouse depends on the position of wedge-piece.You can adjust the elasticity by adjusting the post-pressure length of the springs.


The new adjusting way has two advantages,one is the convinience of making the turning feeling you like.You only need to "pop" the piece you want to adjust,you can adjust the elasticity without taking out the springs or substitute them,the amount of springs you need to adjust in a cube is just 4 at most.Two is there're three adjustable springs in each corner that are adjusted at the same time when you adjust the only screw in each corner,which ensures that the elasticity can be completely the same. It won't come up with a situation such as some balls have bigger elasticity and the others have smaller elsaticity.

(4)New combining way of the big edges(square pieces)
The new combining way of the square pieces make the friction surface more sufficient.The 
old skewb has some void places to avoid the plastic shrink and it's cancelled on the new one,so the new one has smoother turning feeling.

Above is the introducing about the progress of the new skewb.By the test on the 3D printed example,I believe that the new skewb will provide a better choise to the skewbers!

At the end of the article please allow me to introduce myself.I'm the doctor who's major is Physics and I study in Nanjing University,my major helps a lot with my cube design.Cubing and physics are the most important parts of my life and I'm always trying hard to provide you with good cubes.I believe that with your supprot,Yangcong Design Brand will be better and better,the Yangcong Design cubes must help create more and more records!




































To view more,please subscribe the official facebook account of our company,the "Moyu-Cube",thanks.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2015)

Cong's Design Skewb? I might buy this sometime. Although I don't have a YueYing or MeiYing.


----------



## MOYU (Oct 19, 2015)

You can call "Yangcong Design" the "Cong's Degisn",the word "yangcong" or "cong" in chinese mean Onion And it's a brand co-established by Yangcong himself and Moyu


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks for sharing! maybe i will invest and practise skewb some more


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome! I'll definitely try to get it in stickerless!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 19, 2015)

Ooh this seems interesting. Especially the part about the springs for the ball bearings


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 19, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Cong's Design Skewb? I might buy this sometime. Although I don't have a YueYing or MeiYing.



afaik even the current moyu skewb (and pyra) is designed by feifucong himself, so you can already have a glimpse of this new skewb buy buying that.


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 19, 2015)

Extremely exited about this! I always had problems with ball bearing springs being stiff but now we can adjust this. Cool! Definitely gonna buy this one.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 19, 2015)

Jonatan's extreme Polish accent tho
I love it 

MeiYing = Main, so I'll probs get this


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 19, 2015)

Woooop woooop


----------



## Cale S (Oct 19, 2015)

This sounds promising, can't wait to get one


----------



## RhysC (Oct 19, 2015)

Super stoked


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 19, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Extremely ex*c*ited about this! I always had problems with ball bearing springs being stiff but now we can adjust this. Cool! Definitely gonna buy this one.



FTFY

On another note, this seems like it might be interesting


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

Yay! Will get one eventually, depending on reviews


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 20, 2015)

Skewb? Meh.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 20, 2015)

Skewb is one of my favorite events (probably second right after 3x3) so if there's really a Cong's Design Skewb, I'll be pre-ordering it right away


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 14, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Extremely exited about this! I always had problems with ball bearing springs being stiff but now we can adjust this. Cool! Definitely gonna buy this one.


 OMG IKR SO EXCITED and then there will be that epic congs design sticker on the cube


----------



## Abdul Hanaan (Jun 12, 2016)

I am Super Excited!!!!!!!!!
Any idea what the price is gonna be?


----------

